# [SOLVED] compaq presario F762au vista ethernet problem



## arieeeeeeee (Mar 31, 2008)

<<< System Summary >>>[compaq presario F762au]

> Mainboard : Quanta 30EA

> Chipset : nVidia nForce 560

> Processor : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-60 @ 2000 MHz

> Physical Memory : 1024 MB (1 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce 7000M (rev a2)

> Hard Disk : WDC (120 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530B ATA Device

> Monitor Type : AUO - 15 inches

> Network Card : Nvidia Corp MCP67 Ethernet

> Network Card : Atheros Communications Inc AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC

> Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Professional 6.00.6000 

-----------------END--------------

above is my PC summary, i installed vista but never realise that hp never provide certain drivers. someone pls help me out. all other thread is discussin on winXP.. pls reply asap, havin trouble in connectin to the net. thnx in advance.


----------



## arieeeeeeee (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: compaq presario F762au vista ethernet problem*

i guess i didnt clearly state wat i want, 
my request plus add ons:

i)ethernet controller
ii)coprocesser
iii)SM bus controller


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: compaq presario F762au vista ethernet problem*

Hi
Try this driver (chipset):
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winvista32_15.01.html
After installation reboot.
Post any errors in the device manager.
Let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## arieeeeeeee (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: compaq presario F762au vista ethernet problem*

thnx for ur efforts, but i've found the driver

the driver description of the software
Chipset Driver MCP67M 32 and 64 Combined..

if any1 else havin this problem, 
this is the compaq softpaq's installer, sp36607.exe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: compaq presario F762au vista ethernet problem*

Hi,
Thanks for the post.
I am glad you got it up and running.


----------



## dilan10 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, 

Need some assistance. I'm having the similar Notebook Compaq Presario F762AU.
I'm not able to find the Wireless Driver for Vista Home Edition. I tried the driver provided from HP's website, its for Broadcom Wireless Driver but its seems not to be working.

Would you be able to share your wireless driver ?
Network Card : Atheros Communications Inc AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC

Thank u,
Dilan


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dilan10,
Can you please post your request on your own thread. This thread is marked as resolved, so you may not get the assistance you need. 
Please specify your exact model in your POST. Please POST under Drivers.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/postinghelp.php
Thanks,
Bill


----------

